# FN shelf measurements



## justmudtrout (Aug 28, 2007)

Once upon a time (I think) someone had posted here a guide on how to cover the Ferret Nation shelves, such as the measurements for each piece of fleece that would cover them. Does anyone know these measurements or know of this guide/one similar? I'm about to purchase a FN (2 story) so I am preparing to decorate it.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

*pokes Mudtrout curiously* It's a small world after aaalll...

I think someone posted the measurements you're looking for in *this thread*.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I posted the measurements on the other thread, but here they are again. 

The pans are 22 7/8in wide x 34 5/8 long
The pan opening on the second level is 8 7/8in long x 5 3/4 wide
The shelves are 17in long x 22 7/8 wide
The ramps are 18 5/8in long x 6in wide 

You should figure out how you want to attach it before starting. If you want ties on it, then just add about 1/2 an inch around the sides to make up for the dip in the pan part, if you want to tuck it under you might want to add like 3 inches of fabric around all sides. Shelves work best if you use binder clips or sew strings to attach them and ramps work best if you make a pillowcase style cover for them where you slip the ramp into the sleeve and then tie it at the top.


----------



## justmudtrout (Aug 28, 2007)

Lol KAT!?

It is a small world.  Fenris had to have surgery to remove that gross tumor of his, and now that he's better (it's amazing how well he healed and how well that operation went considered how bad the tumor had gotten, and how infected it was) I want to celebrate with a cage upgrade. XD My family keeps kidding with me about it because I never spend money, and when I finally do, I decide to spend hundreds on my rat, and not on myself. But he is for me, I tell them. ^_^

Thanks for that information. Now to pick out the fabrics while waiting for the **** cages to get in stock.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

*clings* Yep, 'tis I. 

I'm glad Fenris is doing well!  I love spending money on my pets too.


----------

